# Hocking River -Hocking College to OU



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Sometime before the end of the month I'm gonna go down to Athens to do "the Shuffle" with my little brother who attends OU. My real plans are to paddle the Hocking from Nelsonville to OU. Anyone know of a good put-in and take out for the route? Approx how many miles would that float be?


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

That would be in the 16-20 mile range,


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

i fish this river all the time, i've never floated it, but since i go to OU i'd like to think a could place to drop in would be whites mill. it's down union.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

If your wanting to drop in at Nelsonville somewhere , I would put in at the road right past the radio station , or the road by movies 10, And if your going to Athens , then you'll need to get out before you get to Whites Mill.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

whollybugger -my only suggestion is to go fishing _before _ you shuffle. are you guys doing a shot at every bar? or a beer? When I was down there I think there were about 20 bars - if my memory serves me correctly. 
good luck dude


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

oufly, I went to school at Hocking for a few years in the late 90s and you are right, 20 bars= a beer at each is tough to do. I am not as "conditioned" now as I was then. I can still try!!!!! And yes, fishing is to be done sober!


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

Wholly-I couldn't make the shuffle these days (unless I had all day). I'm a bit out of shape as well. good luck to you, take a bunch of B vitamins before you start....it'll help the next day


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

I will be attending Hocking college for the next two years and can see that the people in this thread know the area. Help me. I am pained by having to leave my steelhead streams here in cleveland. However, I have been catching smallmouth in the absence of the steelhead, and boy do i like em'. If you guys have any tips on where to go I would really appreciate it. Just assume the only area I know is Hocking college on the river. I know somewhere east down the river is Clear or Monday Creek? I am mostly a fly fisherman but will do whatever I have to do to hook a fish. I will usually be wading as i do not have a boat or float. also are there any other species in the river, I saw someone catching saugeyes and i would love to catch some as an alternative to Ramen noodles which will become my staple food source. Any information on location or techniques will be much appreciated, and if requested I could give some info back for steelhead, if anyone ever wants to go north for the monsters.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

SH88- The Hocking is a fantastic river that offers just about anything that swims. It has been awhile since I've been down there (northern OH native) so my memory is not as exact as it was (plus I've burned up a lot of brain cells while attending HC). My success down there was a result of exploration. The Hock Hocking Adena bike trail was a great place to start, there are many access points along the trail and one could head down or up the trail to find good water. If you have a bike then throw your waders and boots in a backpack and bike far into the woods. Stash your bike and hit the river. Along st rt 33 heading twords Athens there is a road on the right that appears to head into nothin. There is a bridge and a parking spot for the trail there and some good water along that stretch. There is also a bridge on 682 (I think thats the road) behind a ball field, on the west side of Nelsonville. There is some real nice holes under and around that bridge. I got a 20" smallie near there. There are plenty of places to fish in the area so have fun and explore. I loved it down there and always get nostalgic about fishing that river. Try Whites Mill in Athens too- lotsa big sauger and saugeyes.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I'll let you guys know if I catch any big fish! I just hope I'm not the only guy fly-fishing out there. Ha


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

the hocking holds some good fish got a 56.5 lb flathead out of it a few years back


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Geeeez 56lbs? Where? I've heard of people catchin them in whites Mill. Thats a monster.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Explore the hocking. Bass are plentiful above athens, below is a mix of everything that swims. My personal best fish when i was in school include, a 45 lb flathead, 8 lb walleye, 12 lb hybrid striper, numerous 14-15 in crappie and spotted small and largemouth. Also many 10-15 lb channels. I concentrated more south of athens but for fly fishing i would try around logan and north. good luck.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been throwing a lot of twisty tail grubs and some roostertails out at white's mill, my goal is to catch some decent size sauger or saugeye out of there but usually i end up catching a few crappie instead, anybody got a decent set up for those bad boys? I'd really like to hook a decent size fish out of whites...also who ever is leaving trash on the rocks out there, stop it.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Try shallow crankbaits at night or on cloudy days.


----------

